# Hi from Argentina



## Agenor (Sep 14, 2013)

Hello to everybody in this nice forum:

Im musician (Tango graduated and other styles player, choire singer, steel guitar also) and Rural Tourism student/teacher (both) at the university in ** As. I would like to share all do you want to know about Argentinian music styles.
We have a blog related if you´ll like to check it, mixing music and tourism. We lost one major composer/guitarist last month, Eduardo Falu, this post is about him and the beautyfull landscapes from his home. Regards !http://turismoculturalyrural.blogspot.com.ar/2013/08/eduardo-falu-1923-2013-el-galpon-salta.html


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Argentina, eh?. Go Messi!.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Salta, beautiful province. I have been there a couple of times. Still, by far, my favorite is the Patagonia. Ushuaia, Calafate, Bariloche. The most hauntingly beautiful landscapes I have seen in my life.


----------



## Agenor (Sep 14, 2013)

Patagonia, incredible for sure. Has Indian Mapuche music in the mountains area and Welsh traditions in Trelew, we are working in a post about.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Welcome! I have a friend who just visited there as part of his Master's degree studies. He went to learn business, but he managed to fit in Tango lessons.


----------



## Agenor (Sep 14, 2013)

Hi Manx, i went to St Louis and Dallas to learn the Pedal Steel, I hope to be in Nashville soon !


----------



## Agenor (Sep 14, 2013)

http://turismoculturalyrural.blogsp...borges-piazzolla-y-un-barrio-de.html?spref=fb


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Agenor said:


> Hi Manx, i went to St Louis and Dallas to learn the Pedal Steel, I hope to be in Nashville soon !


Great! You'll definitely learn something from the Nashville musicians.


----------



## Posie (Aug 18, 2013)

¡Me encanta Argentina! Yo fui a Córdoba por un mez hace un año. Desde el viaje, tengo obsesiones con máte, dulce de leche, y la cultura del tango.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

marinasabina said:


> ¡Me encanta Argentina! Yo fui a Córdoba por un mez hace un año. Desde el viaje, tengo obsesiones con máte, dulce de leche, y la cultura del tango.


jeje, saludos _desde_ Córdoba. :tiphat:


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

My wife is from Salta. I stole one of the truly beautiful women from your country  . We spent this past August in Salta visiting family. Then I spent some time in Cafayate enjoying Malbec and Torrontes. I'm considering buying property there. Welcome.


----------

